# Vorschau auf die Advanced Photoshop 12/11



## Markus Kolletzky (14. November 2011)

Nach einer kleinen Pause gibt es nun wieder die Vorschau auf die Advanced Photoshop, diesmal mit der Ausgabe 12/11.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 12/11*





*Workshops*

Low Budget-Fotografie
HDR mal ganz natürlich – Teil 3
Von der Skizze zum Painting
Fotografieren mit iPhone-Apps
3D für Fortgeschrittene
Poster im Pop Art-Look
Weihnachtliches Licht


*Features/ Porträt*

Im Porträt: Milko Marchetti
Technik-Tipp: Gradationskurven/Tonwertkorrektur
Technik im Fokus: Automatisch speichern
Ratgeber: Kreativ arbeiten mit iPhone-Apps
Photoshop CS4 und CS5 besser beherrschen:
Leistungsoptimierung – Teil 3


*WebdisK  *


Alle verfügbaren Projektdateien, die zum Nachbau unserer Workshops notwendig sind, zur herunterladen
Auszug aus dem Videotraining Power-Workshops: Bildlooks mit Photoshop-Verschiedene Bildstile gestalten
40 hochauflösende Stockfotos
Blatt- und Skizzen-Pinselspitzen, vielseitig einsetzbare abstrakte Strukturen sowie Muster, Wallpaper, Farbverläufe und Farbpaletten aus unseren Archiven


----------

